# SCOTUS to be flooded with gun rights cases



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I really hope that once Kavanaugh in confirmed the SCOTUS does actually start hearing 2nd amendment cases. Too many clear areas that 2nd amendment rights are being violated on the state level.



> But President Trump has an opportunity to weight the court with even more Conservative judges and that may change things. Second Amendment cases are among the issues anticipated to be aimed at the court in the near future.
> 
> McKenna said there "is something interesting about Judge Kavanaugh, and really his generation of Conservative jurists, who are more judicially active, or want to be more judicially active in striking down local gun control laws than older Conservatives like Reagan appointees."


McKenna: Expect Supreme Court to be flooded with gun rights cases


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

As far as I am concerned, the second amendment would allow the people to keep at home weapons and ammo typically found at the company level. That would mean, laws, stingers and saws off the shelf at Walmart. Now let’s have a discussion.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> As far as I am concerned, the second amendment would allow the people to keep at home weapons and ammo typically found at the company level. That would mean, laws, stingers and saws off the shelf at Walmart. Now let's have a discussion.


LAWs, stingers and TOWs are going to be out of my price range, but I'll take a six pack of claymores.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

don't expect all the transgressions to be addressed >>>> but >>>> you can expect an absolutely spectacular SCOTUS judgement that will determine 2A Rights for evermore ...

one thing for sure - the division of carry laws among the states will be adjusted as a nationwide law - the CA bullcrap concerning guns will be ending ....


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> don't expect all the transgressions to be addressed >>>> but >>>> you can expect an absolutely spectacular SCOTUS judgement that will determine 2A Rights for evermore ...
> 
> *one thing for sure - the division of carry laws among the states will be adjusted as a nationwide law - the CA bullcrap concerning guns will be ending* ....


NO, the states are to decide for themselves law within their own boarders. We may not like it but that is how it is and we don't want any government saying we can do something or we face the government saying we can't do that anymore. The 2nd Right is just that a right not something given by man/law and therefore not to be ruled on by man/SCOTUS or any other government body.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

ekim said:


> NO, the states are to decide for themselves law within their own boarders. We may not like it but that is how it is and we don't want any government saying we can do something or we face the government saying we can't do that anymore. The 2nd Right is just that a right not something given by man/law and therefore not to be ruled on by man/SCOTUS or any other government body.


Bill of Rights and the 2nd amendment is very clear and trumps state law. Expect to see a case regarding "may" issue versus "shall issue" and likely a case regarding other issues like illegal laws around raising the age to own a gun from 18 to 21 and maybe one around excessive taxation.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

ekim said:


> NO, the states are to decide for themselves law within their own boarders. We may not like it but that is how it is and we don't want any government saying we can do something or we face the government saying we can't do that anymore. The 2nd Right is just that a right not something given by man/law and therefore not to be ruled on by man/SCOTUS or any other government body.


that's the trouble >>> you want to eat the apple but keep it also ... the 2A Rights are either nationwide constitutional rights - or - they aren't .... they can't be both at the same time ....

you see any of the other constitutional guarantee rights doled out by the states to their individual residents? - no


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

States do put limits / bans on certain gun rights


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It is clear that the 2nd amendment is part of the bill of rights and part of the Constitution. Also clear that the 2nd amendment clearly tells all levels of govt in the U.S. "what they can not do." That being infringe on the right of the people to keep and bear arms. It is very clearly not a state right or a fed govt right to implement gun control. I do not get why people can not understand this?


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

ekim said:


> States do put limits / bans on certain gun rights


In direct violation of the Constitution.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

The states will do whatever the frick they want, as shown by many already. Even if SCOTUS rules one way, the States will just say F U.
And we will go round and round as people get arrested for following the SCOTUS ruling.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Why do they always want to make new laws after a tragic mass shooting. They just need to close the loopholes in the ones we have and enforce them diligently. 

They always glen over the fact that it's some dude playing with a 1/2 deck that got past the laws, got a gun and then tossed all his marbles out the window.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> The states will do whatever the frick they want, as shown by many already. Even if SCOTUS rules one way, the States will just say F U.
> And we will go round and round as people get arrested for following the SCOTUS ruling.


That would change with a couple SCOTUS rulings.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Illini Warrior said:


> don't expect all the transgressions to be addressed >>>> but >>>> you can expect an absolutely spectacular SCOTUS judgement that will determine 2A Rights for evermore ...


A nice fantasy, but _nothing_ is "for evermore" in the U.S.

(Don't feel bad, my people bought into a lot of that "for evermore" bullshit Back In The Day.)


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Jammer Six said:


> (Don't feel bad, my people bought into a lot of that "for evermore" bullshit Back In The Day.)


Please elaborate! I have no idea who your people are or what they bought into.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

RedLion said:


> That would change with a couple SCOTUS rulings.


I am very skeptical. I truly believe the leftists in this country could care less what the SCOTUS states as law. I think they will just do what they want, and let the little people suffer while it goes through courts. The left spits on the Constitution, Law and citizens on the right.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

ekim said:


> NO, the states are to decide for themselves law within their own boarders. We may not like it but that is how it is and we don't want any government saying we can do something or we face the government saying we can't do that anymore. The 2nd Right is just that a right not something given by man/law and therefore not to be ruled on by man/SCOTUS or any other government body.


I'm not sure what you're getting at here.
As you state, a right exists regardless of a ruling. No man or government "grants" them, nor takes them away. This is true.
However, you start by saying that states get to decide the law for themselves. This ONLY true if the laws they write do not violate constitutionally protected rights.
When a state writes a law that violates these rights, it is the job of the court system to correct this problem.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The original constitution and amendments as passed by the states were a brake on federal law only. Nothing to do with state law. That changed with the civil war with federal law being supreme and state law needing to comply as the SCOTUS interpretation. Not the original intent but what we have today. To be consistent, the second amendment today would have to over ride state law. If not freedom of speech, religion, press, the freedom not to testify against ones self and everyting else else would be meaning less compared to the will of a state legislature unless specifically granted as a power to the US government, treaties with foreign entities as an example.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I feel that out here on the left coast, the 2A is just a suggestion. And governors like the Brown's will just ignore the courts. Because they are above the SCOTUS. Those old farts back there on the Supreme Court don't know what is good for us out here.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> I am very skeptical. I truly believe the leftists in this country could care less what the SCOTUS states as law. I think they will just do what they want, and let the little people suffer while it goes through courts. The left spits on the Constitution, Law and citizens on the right.


Enforcement of rulings will be key. I do agree with your overall view though.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Kavanaugh is going to be a lot of fun to watch; he is going to change the Supreme Court landscape in a good way; and all of America will benefit.​


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Well, at least he won't change Roe v. Wade.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Camel923 said:


> As far as I am concerned, the second amendment would allow the people to keep at home weapons and ammo typically found at the company level. That would mean, laws, stingers and saws off the shelf at Walmart. Now let's have a discussion.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I wouldn't buy anything from an idiot who thinks a Panzerschreck is a bazooka.


----------

